
WordPress still uses MD5 for hashing passwords - lkurtz
https://github.com/WordPress/WordPress/blob/77e365efbf2e499e2ed11d29c101ea466cf1ceed/wp-includes/class-phpass.php#L142
======
CiPHPerCoder
This is actually incorrect.

It's using Phpass by Solar Designer, which is not the same thing as merely
"using MD5". Typically, I reserve that choice of words for constructions like
this:

    
    
        $hash = md5($password);
        $hash = md5($password . $salt);
        // etc
    

This MD5 code is still bad. They really should migrate to just using
password_hash() and password_verify(), but they won't. They're committed to
supporting PHP 5.2.x forever (or at least until every shared host in existence
stops supporting 5.2, which is effectively forever).

[https://github.com/WordPress/WordPress/blob/6edbcc88ff5ba0ac...](https://github.com/WordPress/WordPress/blob/6edbcc88ff5ba0acaba8a8e1d2490ed64ff33b63/wp-
includes/class-phpass.php#L225-L239)

Note that, on newer versions of PHP, bcrypt will be used instead of the method
linked by this HN submission.

------
creshal
We wrote a plugin for this a while ago that uses crypt(3) with 5000 rounds
SHA-256 and a 96 bit salt – it's the safest method I found that fit within
Wordpress' password hash column without altering it, even if I'd have
preferred scrypt (argon2 wasn't out yet).

I guess we should open source it after all.

------
cryptos
I'm shocked! WordPress, the security pioneer under all the PHP based apps,
uses MD5 ...

------
throwaway2016a
Please do not judge all PHP apps based on this.. there are plenty of PHP apps
that use better methods :(

------
lkurtz
Passwords crack at a rate of 5000/second on my 3 year old, super bad GPU
laptop :-/

